
Dropbox is stealing my space - humlerne
I had an account using DropBox Pro.
I have changed job and do not need this anymore, but want to keep what I have and use it.
I have earned in total 10.25 GB, by inviting various friends to use DropBox.
I am using 8.2 GB today - there should be plenty of space left for a basic account, correct?
But downgrading to DropBox Basic leave me with only 7 GB and a useless account.
DropBox amswer: &quot;when you upgrade or downgrade, the extra space you got via making referrals will be worth different values, depending on your plan. So it does look like you will have 7 GB as storage space&quot;.<p>The result is that I am loosing 3.25 GB = DropBox is stealing my rightful earned space and remains with a useless account.<p>Rich
======
rt2016
Seems like it's documented here that there's a difference in referral bonus
between the Basic and Pro accounts
([https://www.dropbox.com/en/help/200](https://www.dropbox.com/en/help/200)).
Maybe you had earned 6.5GB in referrals on your Pro account, which has now
been reduced by 3.25GB. It's frustrating that they're taking away the benefits
you earned while paying for the Pro account, but it's not unusual.

------
coldtea
> _DropBox is stealing my rightful earned space_

It wasn't as much "rightful earned" as "handed down".

And on their terms.

